# Gifts For Transit Lovers



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking for that perfect gift for the transit lover in your life? :help: :unsure: :help:

(Or looking for gift ideas for yourself to give to others?) 

Gizmodo might have just the ticket! 

Okay, maybe they don't have links for actual tickets,  but...

How about a DC Metro map dinner plate? ^_^

Or MTA temporary tattoos? 

Maybe a reproduction, but life-like, MBTA sign? :hi:

And at $29.00, a CTA map shower curtain would make a nice 'modest' gift! h34r:

With these, and more ideas, your likely to be 'covered' for the Hollydaze! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2013)

No sign for The Penthouse Suite? I'm disappointed!  (But then again the entrance is in a secret location - known only to a few thousand of my closest friends!  )


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 6, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> No sign for The Penthouse Suite? I'm disappointed!  (But then again the entrance is in a secret location - known only to a few thousand of my closest friends!  )


Dave - Ask and you shall receive... 

The 'T' store will customize signs! 



> Contact us to discuss a custom sign for virtually any station or to customize the text. Just let us know what you want the sign to say and we can work with you to make something unique!


----------



## SubwayNut (Dec 6, 2013)

I already have a NYC Subway Map shower curtain (it was a gift a few years ago).


----------

